
The building blocks of Lego - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/07/02/tech-lego.html?ref=rss
======
koblas
Sounds like a startup process

* have an idea
    
    
      - LEGO: I want a coast guard helicopter
    
      - SW: It's a digg clone!
    

* design
    
    
      - LEGO: 3d modeling
    
      - SW: a whole bunch of whiteboarding (WIKI etc.)
    

* what's custom and what's stock
    
    
      - LEGO: nice to have 1 day turn around on the custom
    
      - SW: using libraries vs. what's custom
    

* is it cost effective
    
    
      - LEGO: what's the price point of the set
    
      - SW: how many people do you have to hire
    

* usability
    
    
      - let the customers play with it

------
nazgulnarsil
I want their job pretty bad.

